# [Q] Droid 2 Global .608 Update Sbf



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to root my friend's Droid 2 Global to put CM7 on it because he doesn't like the new GB blur .608 update. The phone has to be SBF'ed to froyo to regain root. I just want to make sure that I can SBF back to froyo from the update without any problems.

Also, can anybody point me in the direction of the SBF file for froyo to use in RSD Lite please?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

tb110895 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to root my friend's Droid 2 Global to put CM7 on it because he doesn't like the new GB blur .608 update. The phone has to be SBF'ed to froyo to regain root. I just want to make sure that I can SBF back to froyo from the update without any problems.
> 
> ...


You can use the droid 3 one click method for rooting your friends phone. Works like a charm and will save you a ton of time! As for the sbf file there are several links in the forum. But using this method you won't need to sbf


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you! I used the D3 method on my own D2 but I wasn't sure if you could use it on the global with the .608 update.

Thanks again

Sent via DROID2


----------

